# new pics from the adonis



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

new pics on way


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

not the best photos but i tried lol:becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

looking well matey...

youre catching me up...

just another few years on cycle and you`ll be there :wink:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking in good shape, keep up the good work.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im on iphone and its hard to see, looks small, you look about 15 st


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> looking well matey...
> 
> youre catching me up...
> 
> just another few years on cycle and you`ll be there :wink:


my liver will fail before i catch you up cal:nod:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hows the leg work going dude, last time i asked you were getting into it more seriously...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

great triceps one first pic! well done mate!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hows the leg work going dude, last time i asked you were getting into it more seriously...


Yes still hitting them hard I feel they are getting there I'll try and vet some pics of them over the weekend...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jakal2001 said:


> great triceps one first pic! well done mate!


Cheers Jackson everyone comments about my tris at the gym maybe genetics..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking real good mate. I'm going to post some pics up soon don't look like that yet though lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just interested in how it was going....

i think you`ll notice a profund effect in the upper bod when you hit the right weight..

noticeable improvements since the bullets bud


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> just interested in how it was going....
> 
> i think you`ll notice a profund effect in the upper bod when you hit the right weight..
> 
> noticeable improvements since the bullets bud


Do you mean body weight cal or exercise weight??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

excercise weight.

for me double bodyweight on trap bar partials got things happening..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

starting to get some nice seperation there your chest looks decent, I would go straight through summer a try to keep gaining......


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

freddee said:


> starting to get some nice seperation there your chest looks decent, I would go straight through summer a try to keep gaining......


Cheers Fred training will be a bit up in the air for the next couple of weeks as kids off school

Going to take next week off to spend some time with them and then hit it hard thru the summer.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Well done mate, put on loads of size


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mattious said:


> Well done mate, put on loads of size


Cheers matty we do try...!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo looking good. How long you been training Frankie?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Defo looking good. How long you been training Frankie?


4yrs proper but on and off for 19yrs but didn't have a clue about nutrition and steroids........so nothing has changed lol


----------



## Juba1466868006 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking very good keep it up:tongue1:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Juba said:


> Looking very good keep it up:tongue1:


Cheers juba I look alot different from them pics already so things seem to be going in right direction.......


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Huge improvement since I was on here last - Brought your shoulders up to catch your chest and your back width looks like its thickened... great job


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Many thanks young gun....

Suprising wot a little deca does lol


----------

